# Salmon with lemon, dill, caper vinagrette...



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> For those that want a healthy salmon try this:
> 
> Take salmon put dill, salt, pepper, and spray with some Pam.
> 
> ...



I'm not a huge salmon fan, but that sounds good enough to try!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> That do sound good.  Costco had salmon on sale for 5.36 on Saturday.  They also had case prices, but I was in to much of a rush to check with the butcher.  Wish I had bought some when I picked up my pork loins.
> 
> Pam leaves an odd taste in my mouth.  I'll probably substitute a very light olive oil.



Try her sister Sue!  #-o


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 1, 2006)

J,

Copied and pasted your recipe into the Seafood Section. 

Thanks.


----------

